
Safari Supports NFC, USB and Lightning FIDO2-Compliant Security Keys in iOS 13.3 - cwt137
https://www.macrumors.com/2019/11/12/ios-13-3-fido2-security-key-support-safari/
======
justpassingby2
This great...will be more awesome once I can use touch id as the authenticator

